# My first year (successfully) targeting flathead. And some nice channel cat pics



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've only had luck on the rivers and that's the only place I've targeted them. Got my pb Saturday night a long 40" 26 pounder. Hoping to get out a few more times before it gets too cold. All were caught on bluegill or rock bass. Channels were Always caught on shrimp. I would like to thank the guys who are always posting on here also

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

Those are some huge channels! Nice fish 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Very nice. Excellnt job.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice job! Sounds like your a catfish addict now.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice, nothing like catching your first Fish Ohio Flathead!!!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

+1 Those channels are pigs. Nice cats.

First year on the chase for flathead, Id say you are doing pretty good. Having a boat always helps, starting out on the bank is like beating your head against a wall.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Catching the flathead dooms you to years of frustration going after bigger and better flathead 

Congratulations!


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

that last ones a prudy thing aint it


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks guys, its so addicting. Nothing like that thump and then watching the rod slowly bend. Especially after hours and hours of nothing. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Great fish!!! Hopefully you pick up a bigger one this fall when they really put the feed on! And I agree nothing like getting your heart racing as you see the rod start to slowly go down when a flattie bites!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Trophy Channels, congrats :B


----------

